
FNU – First Name Unknown - aksgoel07
Over the last couple months, I noticed a few times that my Uber driver&#x27;s name shows up as FNU.<p>Recently, I asked my Uber driver his name and he introduced himself as &#x27;fanu&#x27;. When I asked him what it meant - he said &#x27;First Name Unknown&#x27;. I was a bit shocked. He said that he served as an interpreter for the U.S. Armed Forces and felt glad that the U.S. accepted his visa. However, during his visa registration process - since he had only one name (moniker) - the government used it as his last name, and entered FNU as his first name.<p>I checked 2 more times, and I realized that this is a common situation with Immigrants from places with complex names (hard spellings &#x2F; pronunciations) or single names. The name is hence directly carried forward from Visa to Drivers License and then to the Uber profile.<p>Do you think Uber and other service companies (where such names are entered) can take an effort to start with correcting the name in their Uber profile?<p>I would be really upset moving to another country and changing my identity to First Name Unknown. Especially at workplace as an Uber driver.
======
dqv
Hospitals and other medical services.

Both doctors and patients don't always have names that follow the US
conventions of first and last. That can definitely lead to issues of care in
the future.

I hope more people adopt the idea of a "human name" to take name data:
[https://www.hl7.org/fhir/datatypes.html#HumanName](https://www.hl7.org/fhir/datatypes.html#HumanName)

